# This is me



## soundman502 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello all. I'm a 34 year old father of four, married for what will be 13 years this year. I'm a Christian, but not just in title, I have some very real and very powerful events in my life that have shown me just how real and involved God is in my life and the lives of my family. Doesn't mean things are always easy, in fact, sometimes it's harder living under standards meant to raise the bar of humanity, but I happily do so with no regrets at all.

My wife and I met in 2003, married a few months later in 2004 and had our daughter in 2005, lost a son in a miscarriage in 2009, had another son in 2011 and yet another son in 2016. To borrow/twist a quote from Full Metal Jacket, "There are many families like ours, but this one is mine. My family is broken without me, and I am broken without my family."


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

soundman502 said:


> in fact, sometimes it's harder living under standards meant to raise the bar of humanity, but I happily do so with no regrets at all.


Wow, we don't get important messengers of God around here everyday!


----------

